# Briesch Air Cooled Amanco



## mh121 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello all, I have just about completed the Briesch Amanco that I have been doing for a while now, thought it was about time it was finished. Only a couple of minor jobs to do, but they are just appearance things so thought you might like to see some pictures. 
This is the 1/3rd scale Air Cooled version with high tension ignition, spark plug instead of ignitor.
I have enjoyed this kit and the castings were very good with plenty of machining allowance to help when laying out for machining.
I know you all like pictures so here we go !!!!



























Cheers for now,
MartinH


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Mar 29, 2011)

A real beauty!!! Now we want a video.---Brian


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful job Martin, and very well finished indeed!!

Bill


----------



## awJCKDup (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful, Martin very nice job. It only seems to lacking a video, to get us even more excited.
Well done

John


----------



## Maryak (Mar 29, 2011)

Martin,

Beautiful job :bow: :bow:

What timber did you use for the base ???

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## metalmad (Mar 29, 2011)

Its lovely martin 
Great Job 
Pete :bow: :bow:


----------



## hitnmiss49 (Mar 30, 2011)

That is a beautiful model Martin. It is a work of art. Hope to see a video soon.
Lonnie


----------



## chads (Mar 30, 2011)

A true work of art. Congrats !!!  :bow:


----------



## mh121 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks all, will get a video up as soon as possible.

Bob, the wood for the base is some kind of teak, it was a couple of old door casings that someone gave me.

Cheers,
MartinH


----------



## Maryak (Mar 30, 2011)

mh121  said:
			
		

> Bob, the wood for the base is some kind of teak, it was a couple of old door casings that someone gave me.



Thank you, teak is a beautiful wood. In Oz it is becoming pretty rare and expensive.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## deverett (Mar 31, 2011)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> Thank you, teak is a beautiful wood. In Oz it is becoming pretty rare and expensive.
> 
> Best Regards
> Bob



Afrormosia is a good substitute for teak, but I suppose that too is now becoming pretty rare and expensive.

Just across the water from you in the land of the kiwis, they have some pretty exotic woods that may be useful for engine skids/bases.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## mh121 (Apr 1, 2011)

Well you asked for it and here it is, this was the first real run after spending around an hour setting up the latch etc. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ID9uX20dWqQ[/ame]


Hope you enjoy, now wheres that other casting kit at, let me at it !!!!

Cheers,
MartinH


----------



## Gordon (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks good and runs well. Perhaps it is just the video but it looks like the engine is running CCW instead of CW as is the usual. The engine should run either way if the timing is adjusted accordingly.

Slightly off topic but does anyone know if the Briesch engine castings have ever been bought out by someone and made available? They were all good kits.


----------



## mh121 (Apr 1, 2011)

Just an optical illusion Gordon, it does in fact run clockwise.

Cheers,
MartinH


----------



## hitnmiss49 (Apr 1, 2011)

Gordon,
The Briesch Associated Hired Man Kits are now being sold by Michael Pershinsky in PA. Both the Air Cooled and Water cooled are available. His castings are excellent quality and very reasonable priced. He is a good fellow to deal with. 
PM me for his contact info.
I am not associated with Michael in any way other than purchasing two kits from him.
I have both versions and will finish machining them as soon as my surgery is done.
Lonnie


----------



## rake60 (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful work Martin! :bow:

Great runner as well!

Rick


----------

